# Which IWB do you use?



## kyushukid (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey everyone. I'm waiting on my CCW now and trying to decide which IWB to get for my G19. I've been looking at Blade-Tech, 5 Shot Leather, Galco, etc. I was wondering if it's possible to see what you guys are using and any suggestions you may have. Sorry if this question has already been posted before.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Well, you have opened up a can of worms. Be ready for a lot of different responses and the problem is, they're all correct. A holster is like a shoe; what's good for one person downright sucks for another. Right now, I use a Galco Royal Guard and highly recommend their products. Member Old Padawan works for Galco and if you send him a PM I'm sure he'll be more than happy to find the right product for you. No matter what brand you go with, make sure you invest in a quality belt designed to support a holster. It's a crucial piece of equipment that a lot of people skimp on.

BTW, Welcome to the forum! 
If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines


----------



## kyushukid (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I don't mean to open a can of worms. I know everyone's opinion about holsters is varied, but I'd appreciate suggestions and opinions and if possible, pic of your carry set-up in use as I think that would be helpful. As for the belt, I'm planning on getting a Wilderness 5-stitch or Liger belt.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 to Todd.

I have several Galco holsters and they are well made & comfortable.

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kyushukid said:


> I don't mean to open a can of worms.


It's not a bad can, just giving you a heads up to the potential of many varied answers, that's all.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Alessi


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Galco Royal Guard 
Fit perfectly right out of the package

High Noon Holster Down Under 
Had to break it in some before I could even get the gun in it all the way, very tight even with the tension screw backed off all the way. It's fine now, not sure how long I've been using it though.

Aker  concealed carry gun belt


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I use and like Galco's Summer Comfort for my M&P's. A friend saw that I had 2 of them last fall and tried his Glock 19 in the Tan one. I can't get it back without a fight so just use the black one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I use a Gould Model 810 So far It's been a great one.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

I use a Comp-Tac MTAC with a elephant belt from the BeltMan for my H&K.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I use the Galco SkyOps 4 days a week and the USA most other days. The Royal Guard and Summer Comfort are GREAT first time IWB holsters. Both are excelent examples of the venerable Bruce Nelson designs.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I use a Galco Skyops with my Kahr E9......and I am going to get another one to fit my G19. Love it......very light, and thing. Good comfortability.


----------



## 1bigdad (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the Kholster, works well for me


----------



## kyushukid (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Old Padawan, I have a question for you. In the photos on the Galco site, it looks like the Summer Comfort rides higher than the Royal Guard. Is this the case or does it only seem that way, because of the angle of cant?

Summer Comfort:
http://www.usgalco.com/ViewMorePic.asp?ProductSKU=SUM212

Royal Guard:
http://www.usgalco.com/ViewMorePic.asp?ProductSKU=RG226


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

kyushukid said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. Old Padawan, I have a question for you. In the photos on the Galco site, it looks like the Summer Comfort rides higher than the Royal Guard. Is this the case or does it only seem that way, because of the angle of cant?
> 
> Summer Comfort:
> http://www.usgalco.com/ViewMorePic.asp?ProductSKU=SUM212
> ...


They are both relatively high riding IWB holsters. The height is about the same. Its more of a perspective due to the gun. The Summer comfort is pictured with a Sig 229 and the Royal Guard with a 1911. The cant is a bit different but the height is pretty consistent.


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

Milt Sparks Summer Special II. Use it daily with my Colt Defender. Great holster.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

This is my carry combo. 1911 Commander S&W PD-SC and a Andrews IWB holster.


----------



## kyushukid (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply. Thanks for the info on the holsters, Old Padawan. 
Retired45, how does the Milt Sparks Summer Special II ride?


----------



## kyushukid (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the Raven Concealment Phantom or Greg Peters Hold Fast IWB?


----------



## d sage (Sep 1, 2009)

I am lovin my Crossbreed Supertuck. Very comfortable and my P238 just disappears under my shirt.


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

The Sparks Summer Special II rides fairly high with a bit of forward cant. Very comfortable for long periods.


----------



## EZ1 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hume IWB


----------

